# Ulster bank



## Paulpaul (30 Jan 2017)

Hi
Has anyone been affected.
5 year fixed rate and then moved onto SVR. 
No mention in original loan agreement or tracker being Available or unavailable after 5 years fixed


----------



## Leo (31 Jan 2017)

Please edit your thread title to make it meaningful.


----------



## Ravima (25 Feb 2017)

I don't think that UB were doing Tracker Mortgages in 2012, therefore you must go to SVR or presumably you can fix again?


----------



## peemac (25 Feb 2017)

If it wasn't a tracker in the first place or having something saying you had any entitlement to one after a fixed rate, then you have no case. 

Trackers were optional even when they were the primary mortgage on the market. It was the customer's choice to take a tracker, a standard variable or a fixed rate. It was not an obligatory rate.


----------

